

Looking for a chance to move from the corporate world to the startup world - agurha

Hello All,<p>Apologies if this is slightly off topic but I’ve been a lurker on this
list for a while and thought I’d put myself out there for a change..<p>I’m a developer working for a large investment bank looking for a
chance to get into the startup world. I have about 7-8 years of
software development experience with very strong
object-oriented/relational database skills but I’d like to break away
from the corporate Microsoft stack (C#, WPF, WCF, SQL Server) and get
into mobile development, specifically iOS development.<p>I’m quite familiar with the syntax and idioms of Objective-C, having
co-developed a simple anagram game for iPhone called ‘WordSketch’
during my spare time in the evenings and weekends last year. We
managed to get it into the app store, got a few hundred downloads but
nothing spectacular ;) I also gained exposure to the basics of UIKit,
interface builder and CoreData whilst building the app. (We decided to
use cocos2d for the game engine, so I have pretty good exposure to
this library too).<p>I wouldn’t regard myself an experienced Objective-C developer but I
hope the above shows that I have the drive to learn and pickup new
languages, frameworks and concepts very easily if given the
opportunity.<p>Basically, I’m looking for someone to take a chance on me. I’d be
happy to work unpaid for a few months whilst I become more proficient.
I’m still a beginner so I doubt I would be able to deliver straight
away on a new project but I’m sure given a few months of on the job
learning I can get up to speed.<p>I just think after years of working for a large company, I have gotten
to the stage where I feel I would be happier working for a smaller
start-up. I’d like to work somewhere where I don’t feel like just
another cog in the wheel, somewhere where I feel like I am actually
contributing to the companies products and where I can wake up in the
morning and actually feel excited about going to work!<p>Thanks for reading,
Ankur<p>PS<p>The app is currently out of the app store as I chose not to renew my
license for the time being, but here is a short review:
http://thesmartph...<p>If you are interested in getting in touch, email me off the list, also
- i’m happy to go for coffee.
======
dmmalam
After knowing Ankur or a year or two, I believe he is underselling himself. He
is an talented dev who can pick up new environments very quickly: non trivial
iOS game in a month; functional programming with F# in a few weeks etc He is
also a genuinely nice guy and has business acumen.

If your in London, and want someone to hack projects with, then you could do a
lot worse!

------
helio777
Hey Ankur, maybe we could be a good fit, can´t access your email though. We
are a pretty early stage start up, creating a mobile plattform. We are based
in Berlin, but it could anyways be nice to chat. so drop me a line at
zehnfischer at gmail dot com happy to hear from you. Torsten

------
mrkmcknz
Ankur,

You will have to add your email to your profile as it's not visible by
default.

A lot of people will want to get in touch from what I have read.

Good luck!

------
padwiki
Ankur,

Interested, but contact info not visible by default.

Email at 1stdraft at google's mail service dot com.

-B

------
agurha
Im located in central-ish london, uk

------
xiaomei
Where are you located?

~~~
agurha
Central london, uk

